# EMISAR D4 Version 2!!



## Nichia! (Jun 19, 2019)

intl-outdoor just launched the Emisar D4 V2! They updated it with many new features 

I think am going to try this one. The sand color looks really good

Pics by intl-outdoor


----------



## AVService (Jun 19, 2019)

Pretty much all improvements too!
I will wait until they are in stock at MTN as it seems ordering from Hank can take a Month or more?
I am excited and I have been EDCing the original since I got one too!



Nichia! said:


> intl-outdoor just launched the Emisar D4 V2! They updated it with many new features
> 
> I think am going to try this one. The sand color looks really good
> 
> Pics by intl-outdoor


----------



## easilyled (Jun 19, 2019)

I hope they bring out a Ti version too. Looks great!!


----------



## Nichia! (Jun 19, 2019)

I have the Ti version and I love it! It's looks very nice and very very small. Awesome little lights!


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Jun 19, 2019)

The bezel aux LED board on this one is unique.

In prior lights with aux LEDS, the color of the aux LEDs are chosen at time of purchase.

However, the D4 v2 uses multicolored LEDs. You don't choose the color at time of purchase. Instead you can dynamically change the color of the aux LEDs on the fly using Anduril's configuration settings.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Jun 19, 2019)

Fireclaw18 said:


> The bezel aux LED board on this one is unique.
> 
> In prior lights with aux LEDS, the color of the aux LEDs are chosen at time of purchase.
> 
> However, the D4 v2 uses multicolored LEDs. You don't choose the color at time of purchase. Instead you can dynamically change the color of the aux LEDs on the fly using Anduril's configuration settings.



I've got a cyan D4, grey D1S and green D1 and I put a tan v2 in Hank's basket, but stopped because I didn't understand how the AUX LEDs worked and didn't see any way to order them.

Do you have to get the SS bezel to get the AUX LEDs, which are pre-installed?

Thanks!

Chris


----------



## noboneshotdog (Jun 19, 2019)

ChrisGarrett said:


> I've got a cyan D4, grey D1S and green D1 and I put a tan v2 in Hank's basket, but stopped because I didn't understand how the AUX LEDs worked and didn't see any way to order them.
> 
> Do you have to get the SS bezel to get the AUX LEDs, which are pre-installed?
> 
> ...



There is an option for SS bezel as an add on. They come anodized in the color you choose.

The auxiliary LEDs are all pre built into the light and you can select and change the colors as desired. ALL the colors are built into each light. So you can practically choose a different color aux led every day of the week if desired. Pretty cool.


----------



## idleprocess (Jun 19, 2019)

This is suddenly relevant to my interests.



easilyled said:


> I hope they bring out a Ti version too. Looks great!!





Nichia! said:


> I have the Ti version and I love it! It's looks very nice and very very small. Awesome little lights!



I had _just_ inquired about a D4Ti w/ Anduril - perhaps there will be a D4TiV2 in the near future.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Jun 19, 2019)

noboneshotdog said:


> There is an option for SS bezel as an add on. They come anodized in the color you choose.
> 
> The auxiliary LEDs are all pre built into the light and you can select and change the colors as desired. ALL the colors are built into each light. So you can practically choose a different color aux led every day of the week if desired. Pretty cool.



This. You don't need to choose aux LEDs at checkout because every V2 comes with them by default. And you don't need to choose the aux LED color either since every V2 comes with every color. You select the brightness and color using Anduril's configuration menu.

- 7 clicks from off - changes brightness of aux LEDs (I assume one option is probably to turn them completely off if you wish).
- 7 clicks from off, holding on the last click - changes the colors of the aux LEDs. I think there are 6 or 7 choices. Toykeeper said one of the choices is "rainbow".


----------



## ma tumba (Jun 20, 2019)

How do I activate the secondary led from off?


Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## Eric242 (Jun 20, 2019)

Secondaries are only on when the light is off or in lockout.... (unless you want them off all the time). You can choose off - low - high - blinking for the secondaries. Fireclaw18 explained how you choose the mode as well as the colour.


----------



## mortuus (Jun 20, 2019)

this light needs more body colors, like blue green red and yellow maybe? sand doesnt look that nice and black we already have millions of light... since this light is kinda unique it should have more interesting colors to chose from.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## Lumenwolf (Jun 20, 2019)

[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Jun 20, 2019)

noboneshotdog said:


> There is an option for SS bezel as an add on. They come anodized in the color you choose.
> 
> The auxiliary LEDs are all pre built into the light and you can select and change the colors as desired. ALL the colors are built into each light. So you can practically choose a different color aux led every day of the week if desired. Pretty cool.



Thanks. This morning, I read ToyKeeper's review on it and ordered the tan version with 4000K SSTs, a clip, 18350 body, magnetic tail, standard tail and SS bezel, all for <$60 shipped.

This will be my fourth Emisar: D1 green, D4 cyan, D1S grey!

Chris


----------



## AVService (Jun 20, 2019)

ChrisGarrett said:


> Thanks. This morning, I read ToyKeeper's review on it and ordered the tan version with 4000K SSTs, a clip, 18350 body, magnetic tail, standard tail and SS bezel, all for <$60 shipped.
> 
> This will be my fourth Emisar: D1 green, D4 cyan, D1S grey!
> 
> Chris



Same here but in Dark Gray.
She certainly is the best person to do the review as Mother of the UI!

I am so weak yet consistent!

This will be #4 for me too.
I also noticed that Richard dropped the price again of the V1 to $30 which is an even better deal maybe!
These lights are just amazing for less than the price of an SC53!


----------



## CarpentryHero (Jun 20, 2019)

And ordered, wow I lasted a full day before I buckled like a drunk man trying to play jenga


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Jun 20, 2019)

AVService said:


> Same here but in Dark Gray.
> She certainly is the best person to do the review as Mother of the UI!
> 
> I am so weak yet consistent!
> ...



I went through his list and he's down to either black, or grey, maybe 5-6 out of the long list.

I'm not an expensive light guy, but Richard's SupFire M6, Option 2 and my ZL SC600 are my two steepest and these Emisar lights make me want to laugh, they're so affordable.

I think I've paid $47, $35, $38 and now $60, so that's a lot of light for $180, shipped.

I can't wait for the disco party! Sending out the invites to my neighbors...

Chris


----------



## AVService (Jun 20, 2019)

ChrisGarrett said:


> I went through his list and he's down to either black, or grey, maybe 5-6 out of the long list.
> 
> I'm not an expensive light guy, but Richard's SupFire M6, Option 2 and my ZL SC600 are my two steepest and these Emisar lights make me want to laugh, they're so affordable.
> 
> ...



Yeah I saw your post "over there"!

I prefer the Cover by Cake myself but not by too much!


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Jun 20, 2019)

CarpentryHero said:


> And ordered, wow I lasted a full day before I buckled like a drunk man trying to play jenga



You did better than me. I think I lasted 30 seconds before I placed my order.


----------



## saypat (Jun 21, 2019)

I suppose the D4S v2 will be next ..... hopefully that is the reason I didn't purchase v1 .


----------



## mortuus (Jun 21, 2019)

saypat said:


> I suppose the D4S v2 will be next ..... hopefully that is the reason I didn't purchase v1 .



what was wrong with v1 ? i have one and its a great light.


----------



## easilyled (Jun 21, 2019)

Nichia! said:


> I have the Ti version and I love it! It's looks very nice and very very small. Awesome little lights!



Version 1 I presume?


----------



## Connor (Jun 21, 2019)

I wanted to try something new and ordered the warm white version (high CRI, of course). The price is amazing for what you get IMHO.

1 x Emisar D4V2 high power LED flashlight (D4V2) = €45.73
 Color Sand
 Led & Tint Warm White - SST20 3000K 95CRI
 one extra 10623 optic (10622 clear optic by default)
 one extra SS bezel (aluminum bezel by default)


----------



## Lumenwolf (Jun 21, 2019)

Anyone know what the extra 10623 optic means, is it an added one or are they all changed from 10622 to 10623? Also what is the difference?
Sorry in advance for being a bit thick.


----------



## Connor (Jun 21, 2019)

There's one 10622 optic in the D4. The extra 10623 is more floody and can easily be swapped in/out.

http://www.carclo-optics.com/optic-10623


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Jun 21, 2019)

Lumenwolf said:


> Anyone know what the extra 10623 optic means, is it an added one or are they all changed from 10622 to 10623? Also what is the difference?
> Sorry in advance for being a bit thick.



The Carclo 10623 is frosted, for better dispersion, the 10622 is not.

Chris


----------



## Lumenwolf (Jun 21, 2019)

Thanks guys [emoji106]


----------



## mmalive12 (Jun 21, 2019)

Where are you guys ordering from? Directly from Hank's website?


----------



## Connor (Jun 21, 2019)

@mmalive12 Yes.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Jun 21, 2019)

Connor said:


> @mmalive12 Yes.


Yup. Though I expect if you wait a few weeks, Richard at Mountain Electronics will probably have them for sale.


----------



## idleprocess (Jun 21, 2019)

Fireclaw18 said:


> Yup. Though I expect if you wait a few weeks, Richard at Mountain Electronics will probably have them for sale.



Up for pre-order already @ MTN.


----------



## AVService (Jun 21, 2019)

Great I might have to order another from MTN if they get them in stock before Hank ships his?
I wanted to get in early and have never ordered from them directly but know it can be a wait from Overseas for sure.

1st World problems I guess?


----------



## Nichia! (Jun 21, 2019)

easilyled said:


> Version 1 I presume?



Correct


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Jun 22, 2019)

AVService said:


> Great I might have to order another from MTN if they get them in stock before Hank ships his?
> I wanted to get in early and have never ordered from them directly but know it can be a wait from Overseas for sure.
> 
> 1st World problems I guess?



I’ve done three deals with Hank and all three came in right at ~21 days to Miami, FWIW.

Chris


----------



## CarpentryHero (Jun 22, 2019)

Fireclaw18 said:


> You did better than me. I think I lasted 30 seconds before I placed my order.



Hahaha thanks


----------



## eh4 (Jun 22, 2019)

So these lovely secondary LEDs presumably function as a locator/night light when the light is off, anyone have an educated guess on how low the mA drain could be set to? 
My mostly non educated guess is no lower than 1-4mAh.


----------



## Tootall72 (Jun 22, 2019)

So will the frosted 10623 fit the D4V2 or will it only fit the D4V1?


----------



## Connor (Jun 22, 2019)

eh4 said:


> So these lovely secondary LEDs presumably function as a locator/night light when the light is off, anyone have an educated guess on how low the mA drain could be set to?
> My mostly non educated guess is no lower than 1-4mAh.




According to Toykeeper: 

Parasitic drain:
~0.02 mA with aux LEDs off (17 years to drain a 3000mAh cell)
~0.06 to ~0.12 mA with aux LEDs on low mode (2.5 to 6 years)
TBD mA with aux LEDs on high mode (my sample has different resistors, so I can’t measure)


----------



## Rexlion (Jun 22, 2019)

I don't have any sand-colored lights. I don't have any lights that glow in rainbow colors while turned off. I don't have any lights that get this bright on a single 18650.

But now I will have all of that. In the same light. In 3000K, no less. For under 50 bucks. Who'da thunk it?


----------



## eh4 (Jun 22, 2019)

Connor said:


> According to Toykeeper:
> 
> Parasitic drain:
> ~0.02 mA with aux LEDs off (17 years to drain a 3000mAh cell)
> ...



WOW!


----------



## LRJ88 (Jun 26, 2019)

Anyone had theirs shipped from INTL yet? I've got mine ordered and i'm just waiting for it to turn over to "shipped".


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Jun 26, 2019)

LRJ88 said:


> Anyone had theirs shipped from INTL yet? I've got mine ordered and i'm just waiting for it to turn over to "shipped".



Nothing on my end, but it states that they will ship by the end of June.

Chris


----------



## Eric242 (Jun 26, 2019)

Shipping already started, but be patient young Padawan


----------



## LRJ88 (Jun 27, 2019)

Eric242 said:


> Shipping already started, but be patient young Padawan



You know what they say, those who wait for something good always wait too long.


----------



## LRJ88 (Jun 29, 2019)

Mine is now sent, could be an interesting test to see how long it takes to Sweden.


----------



## idleprocess (Jun 29, 2019)

Connor said:


> According to Toykeeper:
> 
> Parasitic drain:
> ~0.02 mA with aux LEDs off (17 years to drain a 3000mAh cell)
> ...



I set the secondaries on my D4S to low in lockout mode and simply _don't worry_ about the drain since the runtime at that level is supposedly _years_ or far longer than I will go between cell swaps.


----------



## Naxos (Jun 29, 2019)

Got my shipment notification today!


----------



## buds224 (Jun 29, 2019)

Reading through this thread, I lasted a good 1 hour before placing my order. I just fell off the "stopped buying flashlights" wagon hard just now. Thankfully, not too expensive.


----------



## BigusLightus (Jul 7, 2019)

I haven't bought a new flashlight in a couple of weeks now. Then, I read this thread and started getting the shakes.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Jul 7, 2019)

BigusLightus said:


> I haven't bought a new flashlight in a couple of weeks now. Then, I read this thread and started getting the shakes.[/QUOTE
> 
> Mine shipped on June 29th--tan, SST-20s in 4000k, aluminum bezel, clip, magnetic tailcap and regular tailcap--all for <$60 shipped to Miami. What's not to like?
> 
> ...


----------



## pappajohan (Jul 8, 2019)

So I'm strongly considering ordering the D4V2, two questions though. 

Been running the Sanyo 18650GA in my Zebralights, will these be sufficient for the D4? Or do I need something else?

Also, best 18350 to pick up to use with the shorter tube?

Skickat från min SM-N960F via Tapatalk


----------



## srvctec (Jul 8, 2019)

pappajohan said:


> So I'm strongly considering ordering the D4V2, two questions though.
> 
> Been running the Sanyo 18650GA in my Zebralights, will these be sufficient for the D4? Or do I need something else?
> 
> ...



Well, I'm positive I read somewhere that those Sanyo batteries are fine for the D4V2. I use those in my Zebralights as well and wanted to make sure they would work in my new D4V2 (mine shipped last week and will be my first Emisar). Maybe I read it in TK's review thread over on BLF.

No clue about the tube since I don't run 18350's in any lights.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Jul 8, 2019)

pappajohan said:


> So I'm strongly considering ordering the D4V2, two questions though.
> 
> Been running the Sanyo 18650GA in my Zebralights, will these be sufficient for the D4? Or do I need something else?
> 
> ...



You can run them, but the NCR-GA is only a 10A continuous cell and at least my D4 can pull between 15A-18A on turbo. The D4 v.2 should be about the same.

Sony VTC-5a is rated at 30A continuous, which is what I use. The Samsung 30Q is rated for 15A, which gets you closer. There are others one can use from LG like their 20A HE2.

Chris


----------



## Connor (Jul 8, 2019)

Do *not *use the Sanyo 18650GA in an Emisar D4. This lights needs a high drain cell that can supply 15-20A continuously (for the turbo/high modes).


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Jul 8, 2019)

People need to be aware that there are a couple of reports (Germany/England) where the light somehow turns on and gets super hot, causing pressure/temps that might soften the solder joints on the star and push out the E-switch from the head body. Two seemingly similar events where the people didn't leave the light on. One guy had his on his dresser in a vinyl holster and it melted the holster.

http://budgetlightforum.com/node/67661?page=10

Starting at post #307 for the UK guy.

https://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/...r-und-bestellthread.70715/page-2#post-1001281

Post #49 for the German fellow. 

Just be aware and lock the light out, for now, at the tail (or remove the cell) and when you do play with it, pay attention to it.

Also, it's important to re-calibrate the temperature sensor, since it may not be set to a specific level from the factory. Some speculate that the temperature regulation is dwanky, but that doesn't explain it turning itself on.

Bummer, but we should be aware. Mine isn't here yet, but I plan to re-calibrate and just run things in the lower modes, removing the cell, or locking the light out when stored.

I'm sure more news will come out in the next few days.

Chris


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Jul 8, 2019)

From what I've read the switch is the same as in the original D4. This means raised switch button that projects above the level of the light. Accidental turn-on in the pocket should be quite possible.

That said, I'm surprised that the lights got hot enough to suffer damage. It may be that the version of Anduril used in the lights has inadequate temperature control. Or there could be something else going on.

As soon as mine arrive I think I'll try a "burn in" test where I leave them tailstanding on turbo and check to see if they get too hot.


----------



## BigusLightus (Jul 9, 2019)

I've had two accidental D4 turn ons. One was in my pocket and one was in a small fabric holster on my belt. Neither was noticed until the they were too hot to touch. I still EDC a D4 on my belt however, tail cap lockout is a must for me. Same thing happens when I carry one of my Zebra H600's in a similar holster.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Jul 9, 2019)

BigusLightus said:


> I've had two accidental D4 turn ons. One was in my pocket and one was in a small fabric holster on my belt. Neither was noticed until the they were too hot to touch. I still EDC a D4 on my belt however, tail cap lockout is a must for me. Same thing happens when I carry one of my Zebra H600's in a similar holster.


D4v2 uses Anduril instead of Ramping IOS.

Accidental pocket activation usually happens when the button is depressed in the pocket. This can happen momentarily, or happen where the button is held down for an extended period of time. In the first version of the D4, even if you turned off the light in moonlight, it might turn on in your pocket and ramp all the way up to turbo before the temp sensor brought output back down. This wouldn't damage the light, but was often enough to burn a hole in a pocket.

The D4v2 uses Anduril. Anduril lets you manually set the max-ramp to something other than turbo. I suggest setting it to the level just below where it would burn your pocket. You can still get to turbo via double-click from on, but that is highly unlikely to accidentally happen in the pocket, making the light safer to EDC without lockout than the v1.

However, it sounds like default thermal sensor settings in the v2 isn't great. I recommend manually calibrating the v2's thermal sensor as soon as it arrives.


----------



## Connor (Jul 9, 2019)

Emisar D4v2 SST-20 3000K arrived after just 9 days. 
Very nice clean yellow-white tint with hints of rosiness (when I compare to ZL SC600Fd Mk4 which now looks very cold, almost blueish). 
Aux LEDs are cool. Button needs quite a bit stronger press than my D4S - probably a good thing in this light. 

It's been sitting on my desk next to me the last couple hours and it has not turned on by itself so far. :devil:


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Jul 9, 2019)

When my D4v2 arrives I'll probably mod it to make accidental pocket activation much less likely.

I'll probably replace the rubber boot with a metal one and add a washer around the switch to provide a raised rim.


----------



## amkaos (Jul 13, 2019)

*? V1 V2 lens differences??*

hi
i have the V1 running the shorter tube, for size...really like it.

RE: Cool White - SST20 6500K
Cool White - XP-L HI V3 1A, 6500K ( +$10.00 )

what is different?
why the 10$ diff?
are they the same as the V1?

my V1 clip reallu sux..i ziptied together 
is the new one any better?

do the coloured leds accomplish much besides look cool? they do look cool..

thx


----------



## archimedes (Jul 16, 2019)

Connor said:


> Emisar D4v2 SST-20 3000K arrived after just 9 days.
> Very nice clean yellow-white tint with hints of rosiness (when I compare to ZL SC600Fd Mk4 which now looks very cold, almost blueish).
> Aux LEDs are cool. Button needs quite a bit stronger press than my D4S - probably a good thing in this light.
> 
> It's been sitting on my desk next to me the last couple hours and it has not turned on by itself so far. :devil:



Lit up my D4V2 - SST20 (NW) 4000K / 95CRI today ....

Meh, not thrilled with the tint.

Knew there might be a chance it'd be too green for me, esp at lower output. And that it is.

My first view of the high CRI SST emitters, so maybe worth the experience to check it out.

Sounds like the 3000K would have been my better choice here. Was that one also "high CRI" ?

I think the UI is getting too many bells-and-whistles now, and I got stuck somewhere needing a reset :shrug:

I wish the auxiliary color output was set up differently, so that it could be used in the main menu, instead of solely for beacon-type functions.

Interesting light though, and seems well made for the price.


----------



## Connor (Jul 16, 2019)

Yes, the SST-20 3000K and 4000K are both 95 CRI. Apparently the chance to get a better (no/less green) tint is much higher with the 3000K. 
The UI has lots of bells-and-whistles, true, but almost all the complex stuff is hidden away behind multiple clicks. The basic functions on/off/ramping/turbo are easy to access and remember IMHO. 

For me the complex UI was one of the things that made me buy the light. I fancy the candle mode, it's quite realistic.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Jul 16, 2019)

archimedes said:


> Lit up my D4V2 - SST20 (NW) 4000K / 95CRI today ....
> 
> Meh, not thrilled with the tint.
> 
> ...



Hey...look on the bright side...at least yours didn't melt down and is working!

My 4k SST should be here any day now.

Fingers crossed.

I have a ZL SC600 CW and sea foam green kind of grows on you after a while, lol!

Chris


----------



## alitd (Jul 16, 2019)

I got the SST-20 3000K and it's my second(RRT01vn), both are perfect tint. Light is great, love the 18350 option and the aux leds are fun.


----------



## iamlucky13 (Jul 16, 2019)

*Re: ? V1 V2 lens differences??*



amkaos said:


> hi
> RE: Cool White - SST20 6500K
> Cool White - XP-L HI V3 1A, 6500K ( +$10.00 )
> 
> ...



Cree charges more for the XP-L HI than Luminus does for the SST-20. For example, buying through some of the major distributors, the XP-L HI is about $4 each in quantities of 1000 or more, where as the SST-20 can be less than $1.

The colored LED's can help locate the light in the dark, serve as form of firefly mode, and for this light can even be set to indicate approximate battery voltage.


----------



## FRITZHID (Jul 17, 2019)

This has become my bedside light, sst20 3000k has a beautiful tint and CRI, no green what so ever. Aux LEDs are a neat and functional add-on. Candle and lightning modes have their place as well.
It feels a little light/fragile in my hand but only time will tell on its durability.
Only thing I'd have liked to see is USB charging but ya can't have everything. 7/10

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Candlepowerforums mobile app


----------



## LRJ88 (Jul 17, 2019)

Got mine today, and it's an amazing flashlight. Had to look up ToyKeeper's review to get the proper manual for it, but so far this one is the bee's knees or the mammaries of the female canine. There might be more coming soon depending on how this does in the long run.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Jul 17, 2019)

LRJ88 said:


> Got mine today, and it's an amazing flashlight. Had to look up ToyKeeper's review to get the proper manual for it, but so far this one is the bee's knees or the mammaries of the female canine. There might be more coming soon depending on how this does in the long run.



Not my first Emisar, but yeah...

Mine arrived just now and everything seems to be in order, with the extra bezel, magnetic tailcap, clip and 18350 body, in tan and with non-green (to my older eyes) SST-20s in 4000k. Definitely on the yellow/rosy side of the scale, but it’s only 5:30pm here and still bright out.

IMO, it is a ‘gold colored’ light and not a tan light, for others who want to know. I had a tan SWM V10R and I have a tan M11R and those are both on the tan end of things. It seems to be semi-gloss, so it’s not super blingy, but yeah, not coyote tan like .mil type stuff. I like it though and don’t own any golden colored lights, so cool for me.

The clip is different than the older style clip I got with my D4, but unlike like a lot of you, I don’t have any problems with that iteration, even though it has pulled away slightly from the body here and there.

I lubed everything up and even put the SS bezel on, but I’m leaving the magnet TC off and keeping the golden bezel on for now. I can always change things at my whim. Additionally, my magnet is strong and easily holds the light (with VTC-5a) to the fridge, or other metal object, so that’s not a problem. Also, everything seems to fit with no sloppy gaps, but I have a slight gap putting the SS bezel on my cyan D4, FWIW. Not a biggie and not really expected.

I got the 18350 body, as I did with the cyan D4, but I like pocket clips and this will work for me, but if it ever becomes priceless, I’ll sell things as a package and somebody will be happy.

The light ramps up/down as with my D4, the rainbow AUX LEDs come on and rotate through the assortment. I’ve got to read up on calibrating it, as I’ve not done that before with my D1, D1S and D4. I also have to learn everything Anduril can do.

For the fourth time, I’m a happy Emisar camper, but I’m just hoping it doesn’t turn on and melt down! Lockout…must lockout, since I can definitely activate my light (with ramping,) holding it against my glass coffee table, even though the boot is sticking out less than the D4.

Chris


----------



## LRJ88 (Jul 18, 2019)

On a side note, the different aux in different modes means you can easily use different colours to see if the light is locked or not, mine's now set to high red for unlocked and low green for locked, unsafe/safe as it is.


----------



## archimedes (Jul 18, 2019)

LRJ88 said:


> On a side note, the different aux in different modes means you can easily use different colours to see if the light is locked or not, mine's now set to high red for unlocked and low green for locked, unsafe/safe as it is.


How do you program this ?

I didn't see that option listed in the UI flowchart ....


----------



## Connor (Jul 18, 2019)

There is a new flowchart now: http://toykeeper.net/torches/fsm/anduril-ui.png
More info: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~toyke.../spaghetti-monster/anduril/anduril-manual.txt


----------



## LRJ88 (Jul 18, 2019)

archimedes said:


> How do you program this ?
> 
> I didn't see that option listed in the UI flowchart ....



If the flashlight's unlocked it's 7 clicks to change the aux mode, once they're on in any mode (as far as i've seen) you can change colour by clicking 7 times but holding the button down on the 7th click. The same goes when the light is locked, but 3 clicks for modes and holding on the last click for colours. 

On a side note, you can't change colour when the aux lights aren't on at all, something that's pretty obvious but i've forgotten a few times already and wondered why it hasn't worked.


----------



## archimedes (Jul 18, 2019)

Oh, I didn't realize that you could set AUX for each different state of the UI.

That is interesting ... I'll have to check it out, thanks.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Jul 18, 2019)

I just did the temp. sensor calibration test and from an ambient of 26*C, my factory set light blinked out 15, for 15*C, so it was off by 11*. Just an FYI. 

I heated it up to 45*C and then quickly ran the temp. check and it blinked out 45, so it seems to be pretty much spot on, at least my light. The light really stepped down quickly from turbo, so I need to fiddle with the ceiling on temperature, later on.

Chris


----------



## CarpentryHero (Jul 19, 2019)

Mine arrived and I love the new clips, glad I ordered a couple extra. Haven’t really played with the auxiliary light modes, I like that it changes


----------



## AVService (Jul 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumenwolf (Jul 20, 2019)

Love the look of the new aux led’s. Can’t decide between this and the E07 as my budget won’t cover both.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Jul 20, 2019)

Lumenwolf said:


> Love the look of the new aux led’s. Can’t decide between this and the E07 as my budget won’t cover both.



First batch owners are not to use muggle mode (meant for kids lol) since the light can turn on in high strobe mode (1000lm) 15 minutes after being turned off in muggle mode, but the thermal regulation goes retarded and fails to ramp down as heat builds out. It just happened to me and is now a verified bug, but only in muggle mode.

You can still 6 click into muggle mode, use it and then 6 click out of muggle and things will be fine. Confirm you’re out of muggle by ramping up to turbo before walking away.

Chris


----------



## archimedes (Jul 20, 2019)

ChrisGarrett said:


> First batch owners are not to use muggle mode (meant for kids lol) since the light can turn on in high strobe mode (1000lm) 15 minutes after being turned off in muggle mode, but the thermal regulation goes retarded and fails to ramp down as heat builds out. It just happened to me and is now a verified bug, but only in muggle mode....



Well, that's a pretty unfortunate bug 

How might one know if their D4V2 is among "batch 1" ? Other than trying the above, I suppose


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Jul 20, 2019)

archimedes said:


> Well, that's a pretty unfortunate bug
> 
> How might one know if their D4V2 is among "batch 1" ? Other than trying the above, I suppose



Anything that shipped yesterday 7/19, or later, has the fixed muggle mode firmware.

Chris


----------



## archimedes (Jul 20, 2019)

ChrisGarrett said:


> Anything that shipped yesterday 6/19, or later, has the fixed muggle mode firmware.
> 
> Chris



Do you mean 7/19/19 ?

Are there any plans for recall or repair of batch 1 ?


----------



## Connor (Jul 20, 2019)

No. Don't use muggle mode and you're safe. 
Emisar plans to sell an "official" firmware flashing hardware kit in a while. I'll get that and flash the newest firmware myself.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Jul 21, 2019)

Muggle mode is really meant to be, "Keep your hands off my f***ing flashlight, newb!"


----------



## Nichia! (Jul 21, 2019)

I think i'm now I don't like the D4!!

I bought it because it looks perfect even now but it's not practical light at all! 

I don't think am going to buy anymore of these! But who knows maybe I will change my mind later..lol


----------



## LRJ88 (Jul 21, 2019)

The muggle mode thing isn't actually a bug, it's a feature. If you turn it on in muggle mode and the person you've lent it to "forgets" to give it back it'll selfdestruct while also setting fire to that person.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Jul 21, 2019)

Nichia! said:


> I think i'm now I don't like the D4!!
> 
> I bought it because it looks perfect even now but it's not practical light at all!
> 
> I don't think am going to buy anymore of these! But who knows maybe I will change my mind later..lol



Just use muggle with a 4.2v fully charged cell and it doesn’t glitch.

Chris


----------



## Derek Dean (Jul 24, 2019)

I got this light because it looked like it would be a lot of fun to play with, and you know what, it is. I really like the UI and all the fun flashing modes. It looks somewhat complicated on paper, but I found it to be not only intuitive and easy to master, but very well thought out and easy to use in real life. 

I LOVE the candle mode. It does quite a passable job of recreating a flickering flame effect. I also got the SST-20 3000K 95 CRI LEDs (which helps add to the Candle mode's effectiveness), and those are very interesting. However, they were a bit to yellow for my taste, so I added a Special Pale Lavender Lee Filter (#702) which brought it back into the realm of a nice, slightly warm tint with beautiful color rendering. 

By the way, I also ordered the addition frosted optic, just to play with, and wow, the beam was already pretty nice, but the frosted optic really smoothed it out, while still leaving just a bit of throw, which is perfect for my taste. TIP: Since the original optic sits flush in the head, and I couldn't shake it out, I found I could use a piece of tape to lift the optic out. 

It's really too bad that there is a glitch with the muggle mode, as I had actually planned on using that mode when I took the light out with me, oh well. By the way, Chris, even with a fully charged cell, after an hour (off) in the muggle mode, my light turned on and went into high output flashing. Still, it's a fun little light that didn't cost too much, and I think I'll enjoy having it around.


----------



## archimedes (Jul 24, 2019)

Can you use (electronic) "Lockout" mode with "Muggle" mode ? Does that prevent the delayed activation glitch ?


----------



## srvctec (Jul 24, 2019)

archimedes said:


> Can you use (electronic) "Lockout" mode with "Muggle" mode ? Does that prevent the delayed activation glitch ?


Hey, I "know" you!  

Basically, Hank and TK have said to just not use muggle mode. I got an email from Hank saying that and over on BLF, TK's review thread is the current latest info place about it all. 

Electronic lockout is 4 clicks from off and yes you can use that with the muggle mode glitch since the only time there is an issue is if you go into muggle mode and turn off the light. Of course you can just unscrew the tail cap or head to prevent any issues as well.

My first light from Hank has the muggle mode and the issue. My second light from Mountain Electronics doesn't even have muggle mode at all which means I have a preproduction F/W on that light, according to TK.

There was a post by Hank yesterday explaining that he plans to make available the hardware to flash new F/W, at cost to those affected by this. So, I'm just waiting to see how that all turns out over the next few day/weeks.


----------



## archimedes (Jul 24, 2019)

srvctec said:


> Hey, I "know" you!



Yes, you do 



srvctec said:


> Basically, Hank and TK have said to just not use muggle mode. I got an email from Hank saying that and over on BLF, TK's review thread is the current latest info place about it all.



Our boards don't interact directly.



srvctec said:


> Electronic lockout is 4 clicks from off and yes you can use that with the muggle mode glitch since the only time there is an issue is if you go into muggle mode and turn off the light. Of course you can just unscrew the tail cap or head to prevent any issues as well....
> 
> There was a post by Hank yesterday explaining that he plans to make available the hardware to flash new F/W, at cost to those affected by this. So, I'm just waiting to see how that all turns out over the next few day/weeks.



Thank you for the information, and keeping us updated here is appreciated.


----------



## LRJ88 (Aug 2, 2019)

I've checked my D4V2 as well as the one i got for a friend at the same time, and my flashlight doesn't have the self-destruct while his does. I haven't received any mail from Hank regarding this, so i'm just wondering if it'd be possible to have a poll to see who's gotten mails as well as what LEDs have been affected as well.

Mine, SST-20 3000K, no self-destruct found.
Friend's, XP-L HI V3 6000K, self destruct found.

No mail.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Aug 2, 2019)

LRJ88 said:


> I've checked my D4V2 as well as the one i got for a friend at the same time, and my flashlight doesn't have the self-destruct while his does. I haven't received any mail from Hank regarding this, so i'm just wondering if it'd be possible to have a poll to see who's gotten mails as well as what LEDs have been affected as well.
> 
> Mine, SST-20 3000K, no self-destruct found.
> Friend's, XP-L HI V3 6000K, self destruct found.
> ...



If yours, or his, shipped on 7/19/19, or later, it has been reflashed and is fine. I received an Email from Hank, in my spam folder, alerting me of the issue. Hank is putting the reflash kits together for sale and the first batches will go to the people affected by the muggle bug, at a cost of $9ish, I think.

I'm just going to live with the muggle mode and if I do use it, I will just use a fully (mostly full) charged cell, since the bug isn't manifesting itself at 4.0v, 4.1v, or 4.2v in my example.

If, down the road, I want to send it to somebody in America and pay them a fee to reflash my light, I'll make inquiries, but I don't think so.

Chris


----------



## srvctec (Aug 2, 2019)

LRJ88 said:


> I've checked my D4V2 as well as the one i got for a friend at the same time, and my flashlight doesn't have the self-destruct while his does. I haven't received any mail from Hank regarding this, so i'm just wondering if it'd be possible to have a poll to see who's gotten mails as well as what LEDs have been affected as well.
> 
> Mine, SST-20 3000K, no self-destruct found.
> Friend's, XP-L HI V3 6000K, self destruct found.
> ...


Does the one without the issue even have muggle mode? My first light from Hank does have muggle mode and the issue and I did receive an email from him. The reflash kits are ready and I already ordered mine for $8.50. Hank said to get the $8.50 price, just provide your order number (ordered before 7/19). Regular price for those not affected by the bug will be $18.50.

The reason I asked if one light has the muggle mode at all is that my second light is from Mountain Electronics and it doesn't even have muggle mode, which according to TK means it has preproduction firmware.

The reflash process looks to be a piece of cake if you have an Android phone. Video with instructions is up in a thread over on BLF. Also, in that same thread are instructions for Windows and soon for Mac. But by far, Android is the easiest way to flash (Hank even said so).


----------



## LRJ88 (Aug 2, 2019)

ChrisGarrett said:


> If yours, or his, shipped on 7/19/19, or later, it has been reflashed and is fine. I received an Email from Hank, in my spam folder, alerting me of the issue. Hank is putting the reflash kits together for sale and the first batches will go to the people affected by the muggle bug, at a cost of $9ish, I think.
> 
> I'm just going to live with the muggle mode and if I do use it, I will just use a fully (mostly full) charged cell, since the bug isn't manifesting itself at 4.0v, 4.1v, or 4.2v in my example.
> 
> ...



Both were sent 06/29/2019, i ordered them at the same time and they arrived in teh same package, one has the bug and the other one doesn't. Now that i checked my account there's a notice added to my order saying: 

"For the D4V2 that you have received, we have found a bug in the muggle mode (6 clicks enter into the muggle mode) which will be automatically on by itself,
PLEASE DO NOT USE MUGGLE MODE.
The bug does not affet any other functions, and the flashlight is safe to use"

It doesn't bug me at all, i've no use for a muggle mode, but my friend is using it with his family and it can seem tempting at times to have a "safe" mode around kids.




srvctec said:


> Does the one without the issue even have muggle mode? My first light from Hank does have muggle mode and the issue and I did receive an email from him. The reflash kits are ready and I already ordered mine for $8.50. Hank said to get the $8.50 price, just provide your order number (ordered before 7/19). Regular price for those not affected by the bug will be $18.50.
> 
> The reason I asked if one light has the muggle mode at all is that my second light is from Mountain Electronics and it doesn't even have muggle mode, which according to TK means it has preproduction firmware.
> 
> The reflash process looks to be a piece of cake if you have an Android phone. Video with instructions is up in a thread over on BLF. Also, in that same thread are instructions for Windows and soon for Mac. But by far, Android is the easiest way to flash (Hank even said so).



The one without the issue has the muggle mode, and it starts blinking exactly 15 minutes after being turned off. I'll have a talk with my friend and see if he wants to have it fixed or if it'll be ok just not to go into muggle mode and tell the ones that might get hold of it that as well, i trust him but i know how hard it can be with kids when told specifically not to do something.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Aug 2, 2019)

LRJ88 said:


> Both were sent 06/29/2019, i ordered them at the same time and they arrived in teh same package, one has the bug and the other one doesn't. Now that i checked my account there's a notice added to my order saying:
> 
> "For the D4V2 that you have received, we have found a bug in the muggle mode (6 clicks enter into the muggle mode) which will be automatically on by itself,
> PLEASE DO NOT USE MUGGLE MODE.
> ...



Well, you can get the adapter, reflash it yourself for you friend, or swap your good one for his and live with it, or instruct him that if he uses muggle mode, just keep a fully charged cell in it, or absent that, just 6 click out of muggle mode and things are fine.

Chris


----------



## srvctec (Aug 2, 2019)

Here's the direct link to the reflashing kit:

https://intl-outdoor.com/emisar-d4v2-reflashing-kits-p-941.html


----------



## LRJ88 (Aug 2, 2019)

ChrisGarrett said:


> If yours, or his, shipped on 7/19/19, or later, it has been reflashed and is fine. I received an Email from Hank, in my spam folder, alerting me of the issue. Hank is putting the reflash kits together for sale and the first batches will go to the people affected by the muggle bug, at a cost of $9ish, I think.
> 
> I'm just going to live with the muggle mode and if I do use it, I will just use a fully (mostly full) charged cell, since the bug isn't manifesting itself at 4.0v, 4.1v, or 4.2v in my example.
> 
> ...





ChrisGarrett said:


> Well, you can get the adapter, reflash it yourself for you friend, or swap your good one for his and live with it, or instruct him that if he uses muggle mode, just keep a fully charged cell in it, or absent that, just 6 click out of muggle mode and things are fine.
> 
> Chris



I'm going to talk to him and see, might get the reflashing kit just in case anyway though, especially if the other lights later on will use the same flash interface.


----------



## srvctec (Aug 16, 2019)

Got my reflashing kit a couple days ago and used my Note 8 Android phone to flash the latest F/W to both of my D4V2s. Was a piece of cake and only took 2 or 3 minutes total, most of which was setting up the app and making sure the pins were in place on the pads in the head before tapping go in the app.


----------



## eh4 (Aug 17, 2019)

That is so cool. 
I love seeing where portable electronics are increasingly replacing the need for desk top machines. 
On a related note, IOS has recently gotten actress to USB host mode!
... and IOS is adopting swype typing!!!
- both of these are extremely old news in the Android world, but IOS devices are very, very nice, and their walled garden apps are well tuned to their excellent hardware, - none will dispute that.


----------



## archimedes (Aug 17, 2019)

For those who purchased from MtnElectronics, do they get the kit at cost ?

And from Mtn, or from IntlOutdoor ?


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Aug 17, 2019)

archimedes said:


> For those who purchased from MtnElectronics, do they get the kit at cost ?
> 
> And from Mtn, or from IntlOutdoor ?



If you’re one of the glitched owners, you get it from Hank for $8.99 shipped. I can’t imagine Richard at Mountain is charging more, but he might tag you for shipping , so buy other stuff!

Chris


----------



## archimedes (Aug 17, 2019)

I asked because I didn't currently see it listed at Mtn, and wondered how Intl would be able to verify my order from Mtn.

I guess maybe I just need to try contacting Richard direct ... :thinking:


----------



## srvctec (Aug 17, 2019)

archimedes said:


> I asked because I didn't currently see it listed at Mtn, and wondered how Intl would be able to verify my order from Mtn.
> 
> I guess maybe I just need to try contacting Richard direct ... :thinking:


Or just order it from Hank and put in the notes that you ordered the light from MTN on X date and give the order number. Hank can contact Richard to verify if he desires or maybe he'll just send the kit for $8.50 anyway. I ordered the kit with no tracking (would have been extra $2) and received it in 10 days.


----------



## LRJ88 (Aug 28, 2019)

Seeing the news regarding this light and that there's now a raised ring and hints at more colours possible later on i'm pretty damn curious as to if Hank can make it an OD colour similar to older Zebralights, if that was available i'd be on it like a hawk.

http://i.imgur.com/DU0YlVv.jpg

Not my picture, i take no credit whatsoever for it, it's just for comparison in colour and to show what i mean.


----------



## pc_light (Aug 28, 2019)

Just for giggles I did a quick mock up of the D4 v2 in the Zebralight colors from Trevilux's photo above and I have to admit they look nice in those colors. 

(D4 v2 Images on the Left and Right don't actually exist, so don't get excited.)


----------



## LRJ88 (Aug 28, 2019)

pc_light said:


> Just for giggles I did a quick mock up of the D4 v2 in the Zebralight colors from Trevilux's photo above and I have to admit they look nice in those colors.
> 
> (D4 v2 Images on the Left and Right don't actually exist, so don't get excited.)




I've very much like that left one, ever since getting my first SC52 something about that colour has stuck with me.


----------



## easilyled (Aug 29, 2019)

Does anyone know if there are any plans to release Ti versions like with the V1s?


----------



## iamlucky13 (Aug 29, 2019)

easilyled said:


> Does anyone know if there are any plans to release Ti versions like with the V1s?



Yes. Hank confirmed by email to a user on another forum recently. They should be introduced in a few months.

It looks like there will also be a new deep blue color soon.

Additionally, it was confirmed on TLF that there will be a v2 of the D1S thrower with a new driver and new emitter options, and it appears there may be a v2 of the D4S in work, too.


----------



## KG_Tuning (Aug 29, 2019)

My wife wants an Hot Pink D4V2, sort it out Hank!


----------



## easilyled (Aug 30, 2019)

@Iamlucky13, thanks for the info. That’s great news!👍


----------



## buds224 (Aug 30, 2019)

Totally love mine. It's got the gorked Muggle mode, but that mode will never see any use and this light will never get loaned out, so I'm good. Aux lighting is amazingly beautiful!


----------



## FRITZHID (Aug 31, 2019)

It is quite a nice light. I have the 3000k sst20 ver. and it makes a great bedside light!
I got my flashing kit the other day and the muggle issue is no longer.
If any US based ppl want theirs flashed with the updated FW, I'm happy to do it for shipping costs. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Candlepowerforums mobile app


----------



## Lumenwolf (Sep 16, 2019)

Please someone make a 21700 tube for this [emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Dec 13, 2019)

Got my sand D4V2 and like the FW3A, it has a very nice beam. Love it. Got a clip and attached my lanyard and beads. I can see it helping with indexing in your hand to find the switch by feel - I keep it 90 degrees out from the switch. The SST-20 5000K is a nice medium just before cool white. Going to see how I like it over the next week or so. Using the Sanyo/Panasonic NCR18650GA 3500mAh. Illumn recommends it for the FW3A, so why not. I don't go hear turbo.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Dec 13, 2019)

5S8Zh5 said:


> Got my sand D4V2 and like the FW3A, it has a very nice beam. Love it. Got a clip and attached my lanyard and beads. I can see it helping with indexing in your hand to find the switch by feel - I keep it 90 degrees out from the switch. The SST-20 5000K is a nice medium just before cool white. Going to see how I like it over the next week or so. Using the Sanyo/Panasonic NCR18650GA 3500mAh. Illumn recommends it for the FW3A, so why not. I don't go hear turbo.



The D4V2 can pull upwards of 15A-18A on turbo. The NCR-GA is a 10A cell.

Chris


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Dec 13, 2019)

ChrisGarrett said:


> The D4V2 can pull upwards of 15A-18A on turbo. The NCR-GA is a 10A cell.


Like I said - I stay away from turbo. I've got a couple Sony VTC6 18650s if need be. The NCR18650GA is recommended on the Illumn site for the FW3A anyway.

For some reason, I'm not getting the modes I'm used to with the little Anduril that I know from using my FW3A. My D4V2 came with the aux lights coming on after batter insertion. So I tried 7 clicks, but off still was the aux light show. Keeping the button depressed got to ramp, but off was still aux. Tried 6 clicks and it turned off, back to ramp mode on the next click to turn on. 4 click lock out from off does not work. This is with the NCR18650GA. Just tried the VTC6 in there and all of the symptoms are the same. Emailed Hank to see what's what.


----------



## JaguarDave-in-Oz (Dec 13, 2019)

5S8Zh5 said:


> My D4V2 came with the aux lights coming on after batter insertion. So I tried 7 clicks, but off still was the aux light show.


Like yours, my D4V2 came to me configured to "rainbow" mode when the torch was switched off. The auxilliary leds were "rainbowing" at the "low" brightness level.

The first time I did seven clicks from off it turned the "rainbow" mode to "high". Then the second time I did seven clicks from off it turned the "rainbow" mode to "flashing" then the third time I did seven clicks it turned the auxilliary leds off. 

ie. it had to go through each following step in the rotation before it got to "off" and each step took seven clicks.


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Dec 15, 2019)

JaguarDave-in-Oz said:


> Like yours, my D4V2 came to me configured to "rainbow" mode when the torch was switched off. The auxilliary leds were "rainbowing" at the "low" brightness level.
> 
> The first time I did seven clicks from off it turned the "rainbow" mode to "high". Then the second time I did seven clicks from off it turned the "rainbow" mode to "flashing" then the third time I did seven clicks it turned the auxilliary leds off.
> 
> ie. it had to go through each following step in the rotation before it got to "off" and each step took seven clicks.


Thanks *JaguarDave-in-Oz*. I was thinking about your post, so I hit 6 clicks from off, and aux rainbow came on. So from there, I hit 7 clicks, then 7 clicks again and got the double pulse (end of mode) indicator - and now all is well except I still cannot access lockout mode ( 4 clicks from off, with momentary moonlight ). No worries though as I use the tailcap twist to lockout. I also have the somewhat long press from off moonlight mode back. Could have sworn it wasn't there when I got it.

I really like the feel of this light. It's very slightly taller, and a tad thicker than the FW3A. I just said no to magnets in mine lol.


----------



## JaguarDave-in-Oz (Dec 15, 2019)

I've been trying mine out for everyday carry with the shorty 18350 barrel for the last four days or so. I really like the auxilliary led voltage indicator when off. I got the raised surround around my button and so far it hasn't turned on in my pocket.

I replaced a camshaft actuator on my wife's SUV this morning and used the emisar's tailcap magnet to hold the torch to the underside of the bonnet (hood) while I worked. Being only an 18350 I thought I'd be smart and save battery by setting it to the brightness of surrounding areas rather than really bright. This meant that when the job was over I failed to notice while packing away tools that the torch was still magnetted to the underside of the bonnet and I slammed the bonnet shut and drove off on a test drive.

It wasn't until about twenty minutes after returning that I remembered the torch and I went out to open the bonnet expecting that the torch would no longer be there but was surprised to find it still shining light and hanging on exactly where I had placed it when I started. The magnet held through slamming the bonnet and a five mile test drive out on open country roads. Colour me impressed.


----------



## 0-8-15 User (Dec 15, 2019)

A short time lapse of the heat development with XPL-HI V2 5D emitters:


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Dec 16, 2019)

5S8Zh5 said:


> For some reason, I'm not getting the modes I'm used to with the little Anduril that I know from using my FW3A. My D4V2 came with the aux lights coming on after batter insertion. So I tried 7 clicks, but off still was the aux light show. Keeping the button depressed got to ramp, but off was still aux. Tried 6 clicks and it turned off, back to ramp mode on the next click to turn on. 4 click lock out from off does not work. This is with the NCR18650GA. Just tried the VTC6 in there and all of the symptoms are the same. Emailed Hank to see what's what.


Hank helped me out.

Factory Reset: Loosen tailcap, Hold button, Tighten tailcap, hold 3s (or 13H from Off).

Everything back in order!


----------



## mikekoz (Dec 16, 2019)

5S8Zh5 said:


> Hank helped me out.
> 
> Factory Reset: Loosen tailcap, Hold button, Tighten tailcap, hold 3s (or 13H from Off).
> 
> Everything back in order!


 


I have tried this on my FW3A and it does not work. I would love a way to reset these lights (any one running Anduril) if I had to!


----------



## srvctec (Dec 16, 2019)

mikekoz said:


> I have tried this on my FW3A and it does not work. I would love a way to reset these lights (any one running Anduril) if I had to!


You've got to have the latest F/W to do the reset on the D4V2, guessing it's the same for the FW3A. Get the F/W flashing kit from Hank but not sure if it's the same one for the FW3A since I don't have one of those.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Dec 16, 2019)

srvctec said:


> You've got to have the latest F/W to do the reset on the D4V2, guessing it's the same for the FW3A. Get the F/W flashing kit from Hank but not sure if it's the same one for the FW3A since I don't have one of those.




Same flasher should be able to flash both lights. However, the FW3A doesn't have pin pads on the bottom of the driver like the D4V2. This means that instead of using the pogo-pin adaptor that comes with the D4v2 reflasher, you'll need an SOIC clip for the FW3A. You'll also need a soldering iron as it will be necessary to desolder the star in order to remove the driver to get at the MCU.


----------



## ftumch33 (Dec 20, 2019)

I just received mine today. 
I ordered the brass version and it`s a great light.
The UI isn`t as complicate as I originally thought but there are 2 things about the light that kind bug me...
1)The lanyard hole in the tailcap doesn`t line up straight. It`s off to the 10:00 position if you`re looking holding the light in your hand looking right at the tailcap.
2)I love neutral white and ordered the XPL Hi and it`s more cool white than neutral. 
I have a Malkoff with an Mt-G2 in neutral white (5000k) and it`s a creamy vanilla. The XPL Hi is supposed to be 5000k but I don`t think so. It`s too cool. 
I do love the strobe functions on this light. The tactical strobe is the only strobe I`ve ever seen that I think would definitely work like it`s supposed to.
Also, is there a way to speed up the cycling of the auxiliary LEDs`?


----------



## idleprocess (Dec 21, 2019)

ftumch33 said:


> I just received mine today.
> The UI isn`t as complicate as I originally thought but there are 2 things about the light that kind bug me...
> 1)The lanyard hole in the tailcap doesn`t line up straight. It`s off to the 10:00 position if you`re looking holding the light in your hand looking right at the tailcap.


It's been my experience that nearly all _machined_ threads start at a semi-random position on the piece - it's only molded threads that have a consistent starting position.


----------



## ftumch33 (Dec 21, 2019)

idleprocess said:


> It's been my experience that nearly all _machined_ threads start at a semi-random position on the piece - it's only molded threads that have a consistent starting position.



Hmmm, that`s good to know. 
I know everyone is saying once you get the hang of it the UI is simple to operate but I`m starting to think there`s too much in the UI for it`s own good.
I keep getting stuck in `Momentary-On/Strobe` and in this mode I cannot access strobe. 
Also, whatever level of light you had previously is the only level I have in this mode. so if I started out with a low level of light and get into `Momentary-On/Strobe` the momentary light will be low.
Once you`re locked into a mode, how do you get out of it to just one click-ramp the light up and down without having to unscrew the tail cap or click 13 times?


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Dec 21, 2019)

ftumch33 said:


> Hmmm, that`s good to know.
> I know everyone is saying once you get the hang of it the UI is simple to operate but I`m starting to think there`s too much in the UI for it`s own good.
> I keep getting stuck in `Momentary-On/Strobe` and in this mode I cannot access strobe.
> Also, whatever level of light you had previously is the only level I have in this mode. so if I started out with a low level of light and get into `Momentary-On/Strobe` the momentary light will be low.
> Once you`re locked into a mode, how do you get out of it to just one click-ramp the light up and down without having to unscrew the tail cap or click 13 times?



Yup, that's probably my biggest complaint about the Anduril firmware. It's way too easy to get into some configuration mode, and mess up the settings. Configuration should be buried far deeper so you can't accidentally get to it. You need the flowchart to program the light anyway, so a weird combination of programming clicks you have to read on the flowchart isn't a big deal.


----------



## ftumch33 (Dec 23, 2019)

Does anyone have a recommendation for an aftermarket clip that is much stronger than the Emisar clip? The spring tension on the Emisar clip is pretty wimpy and the light slides from side to side clipped to my jeans pocket.


----------



## ftumch33 (Dec 26, 2019)

I read here(I think) that one or two of the Armytek clips work so I ordered 2 different ones that I think would work.
I`ll post here how they work when I get them.
Had to order the aluminum version of the D4V2 (shoulda just sprung for the ti) and found out the hard way that a certain electronics store located in the `Mountain doesn`t sell them with the raised button.
For some reason, the magnet in my brass version of this light is stronger than the magnet in the aluminum one I just received. I don`t know why.
Now I have 2 versions of the D4V2 that I`ll have to sell and buy the ti version


----------



## srvctec (Dec 27, 2019)

ftumch33 said:


> I read here(I think) that one or two of the Armytek clips work so I ordered 2 different ones that I think would work.
> I`ll post here how they work when I get them.



Looking forward to how they work. My only gripe with the light is the clip isn't deep carry. If I had a deep carry clip for it, it would be perfect.



ftumch33 said:


> Had to order the aluminum version of the D4V2 (shoulda just sprung for the ti) and found out the hard way that a certain electronics store located in the `Mountain doesn`t sell them with the raised button.



I just ordered a couple raised retainer rings for the switch directly from Hank and swapped out my standard one. They were $1.50 ea. plus $2.50 shipping. 



ftumch33 said:


> For some reason, the magnet in my brass version of this light is stronger than the magnet in the aluminum one I just received. I don`t know why.
> Now I have 2 versions of the D4V2 that I`ll have to sell and buy the ti version



My magnet wasn't very strong so I just replaced the magnet with a much stronger one from KJ Magnetics.

https://www.kjmagnetics.com/proddetail.asp?prod=DA2-N52


----------



## 0-8-15 User (Dec 28, 2019)

New thermal regulation code on the way (link to the code: https://code.launchpad.net/~pakutrai/flashlight-firmware/fsm):


----------



## ftumch33 (Dec 30, 2019)

My clip order from Armytek is a week old tomorrow and no update to whether it shipped yet. 
Thanks for the heads up on the magnet .
I`ll have to order a magnet from that link


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Dec 31, 2019)

ftumch33 said:


> My clip order from Armytek is a week old tomorrow and no update to whether it shipped yet.
> Thanks for the heads up on the magnet .
> I`ll have to order a magnet from that link


Can you post some search terms to show the link to purchase? After you find the one that works.


----------



## srvctec (Dec 31, 2019)

ftumch33 said:


> My clip order from Armytek is a week old tomorrow and no update to whether it shipped yet.
> Thanks for the heads up on the magnet .
> I`ll have to order a magnet from that link


To remove the magnet from the tail cap, just hold it in a vise with leather to protect it and then heat it up on the outside flat end with a micro torch while gently pulling on the contact spring with some forceps. It will pop right out once it's hot enough to release the adhesive holding it in place. I just used JB Weld to hold mine together with the new magnet in place.


----------



## ftumch33 (Dec 31, 2019)

Will do


----------



## iamlucky13 (Jan 3, 2020)

0-8-15 User said:


> New thermal regulation code on the way (link to the code: https://code.launchpad.net/~pakutrai/flashlight-firmware/fsm):



Good work! Did Toykeeper say if she intends to implement the thermal code you developed into the trunk version of Anduril, versus rewriting hers from scratch whenever she might find the time?

Or would we need to use your branch if we want to try this?


----------



## 0-8-15 User (Jan 9, 2020)

I created a proposal to merge my code into the fsm branch. ToyKeeper has already started going through the changes, but it'll probably take a while until the code as a whole or at least parts of it are going to be merged. Testing these kind of code changes takes a lot of time.


----------



## ftumch33 (Feb 5, 2020)

My clip order from Armytek came in and both clips are too wide (the part that clips onto the light) to sit on the light without grinding down


----------



## F250XLT (Mar 26, 2020)

I'm really diggin' this light, are you all still happy with it? Worth checking out?


----------



## srvctec (Mar 26, 2020)

F250XLT said:


> I'm really diggin' this light, are you all still happy with it? Worth checking out?


I absolutely love it! I've EDCed it since the day I got it last summer and it gets used multiple times a day, every single day. I've updated the firmware several times to take advantage of all the changes. In fact, I just updated it again yesterday since the latest version is dated 3.18.20. If you get one, make sure and get the firmware update dongle, it's well worth it and super easy to update with an Android phone.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Mar 26, 2020)

I’m here in L.A. visiting pops for two weeks and brought my D4V2 and my SC52, to use around our large property. It’s a blaster and I also love my D4, D1 and D1S.

Chris


----------

